# Ok folks Planning 2018 Summer Rhone Alps



## Mul (Jan 25, 2018)

Last years trip to Holland (Belgium & Germany) was a nice diversion from our annual pilgrimage to France. Year before we had 3 weeks or so in the sunny Pyrenees.

This year because we haven't been for 8-9 years we're going down to explore the Rhone Alps region for 3 weeks 3rd August onwards (I know, I know, but school hols dictate :scared.

We have a few items in the bucket list. I need to go back to Chamonix and I've never been to the Alpe d' Huez (Is it as good as Le Tour makes out ?).  

Where are your must go places ? I've only ever whizzed through Val d'Isere on 2 wheels - is it worth a stop ?

The little medieval town of Albertville looks appealing - any experiences ?

Just a bit further West, If I was on the M/bike I'd do the Vercors balcony roads. Has anyone done any in their M/H ? 

Cumbria - Dover in a 1 o/night and we could get to Rhone Alps in another Day then potter and Bimble back to max experience in that area.

We're also factoring in some tree top adventures and white water rafting, plus a mountainous jaw dropping via ferrata.

All hints /  tips from your experience of trips of must go, don't go, please. 

Chrz Mul.


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 25, 2018)

We stayed a couple of times along the Rhone on the Swiss side in August.

Ventured up to Chamonix and hated it. Place was over run with tourists in August!

The Valais (Rhone Valley) in Switzerland is positively deserted in comparison.


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 25, 2018)

I think you are near Annecy in France a personal favorite of ours .


----------



## barryd (Jan 25, 2018)

Check out the Route des Grande Alps which pretty much runs from Lake Leman all the way down to Nice.  Some great places and scenery along that but you have probably done some of it on the bike by the sound of it. 

The bit between Lake Leman and Annecy has some fantastic places to explore and see.  Annecy will be busy in August and you will struggle to get on the Aire which is grim at the best of times. Good private aire down the bottom at Lathuile.  Best if you have secondary transport though.  Annecy in peak season is great though, assuming you can find somewhere to park.

Lake Bourget just over the hills from Annecy is equally as lovely though and quieter.  There is an aire at the bottom of the lake attached to a campsite thats ok.

I did a little video of both riding around Bourget and Annecy last summer.

YouTube

If its all too much nearby Jura is a fabulous place and not really on the tourist trail that much.

YouTube


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 26, 2018)

*Rhone Valley in Switzerland*



mossypossy said:


> We stayed a couple of times along the Rhone on the Swiss side in August.
> 
> Ventured up to Chamonix and hated it. Place was over run with tourists in August!
> 
> The Valais (Rhone Valley) in Switzerland is positively deserted in comparison.



Any good/cheap stopovers please ?

Thanks

Or near Interlaken


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 26, 2018)

We usually stay here
WELCOME - Camping Champs Fleuris Duingt Lac Annecy

Cheaper than most and an easy cycle into Annecy itself.

Last time we were there in May there were many vans parked roadside in Duingt itself .


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 26, 2018)

sorry need ACSI card for decent rate there 17 E with elec up to July which we found cheap for the area


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 26, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Any good/cheap stopovers please ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Or near Interlaken



Again with Interlaken. Ghastly place.

Loads of motorhomes around Switzerland but wild camping appears not to be sanctioned by the authorities.
If you are travelling up a narrow road my advice would be to follow a big yellow bus. They take no prisoners.

There are however loads of remote valleys in the Valais and the micro climate is heavenly. We spent 8 weeks there but in a car.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 26, 2018)

*Yes*



mossypossy said:


> Again with Interlaken. Ghastly place.
> 
> Loads of motorhomes around Switzerland but wild camping appears not to be sanctioned by the authorities.
> If you are travelling up a narrow road my advice would be to follow a big yellow bus. They take no prisoners.
> ...



I Know Interlaken itself will be Hell.
But the Road towards  Murren is great worth the hassle for the vies of Eiger etc
One Night only maybe at Stechelberg

Two "Rival web-sites" appear to show limited but adequate cheap (some free) spots and also Waste disposal and water available (again limited)
Images show several vehicles parked up and comments indicate no problems !


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 26, 2018)

*Lots of wild opportunities in Switzerland*

Three in one screen shot

Google Maps


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jan 26, 2018)

*A Hidden gem*



One of our all time favourites, this hidden gem of a site is friendly, peaceful in a great location. Good place to use as a base to explore the upper Rhone valley with almost deserted roads and great scenery.

Click here: ARTEMARE Camping le Vaugrais

:camper::have fun::cheers::goodluck:


----------



## mark61 (Jan 26, 2018)

Hard to say if Val d’Isere is worth a stop. I have a bit of  a soft spot for the place, so always stop there If I’m that way, but really in the summer it’s mainly nobby fashion shops and coffee places. To be fair there are some good walks around and the cable car up the top is ok too, but then the area is full of similar. D902 south is a good drive though. 

Don’t think you can go far wrong in the whole Rhone Alps area though. No idea how many times I’ve driven through Albertville and Annecy and I’ve never stopped at either, too many MH’s around.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 27, 2018)

*D902 south is a good drive though*

Mmm,
Looked at it on "Street view" mainly OK (just) but a couple very hairy sections..Might need my blindfold for those (and I am the driver).
My wife might need a blindfold for 75% of it !


----------

